# Is there an FTA receiver that does MPEG4?



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

The title says it all. I'm thinking about getting an FTA receiver and want to know if there is an FTA receiver that can receive MPEG4 (and 2 of course).


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Can DVB handle MPEG-4? The Wikipedia page (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DVB) suggests that it's built on MPEG-2.

Then again, if DVB-based Dish Network can handle it somehow ...


----------



## aegrotatio (Mar 27, 2006)

FTA Michael said:


> Can DVB handle MPEG-4? The Wikipedia page (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DVB) suggests that it's built on MPEG-2.
> 
> Then again, if DVB-based Dish Network can handle it somehow ...


Greetings,

DVB doesn't address MPEG-4. It's only able to handle MPEG-2.
The new standard "DVB-S2" is a revision of DVB that supports MPEG-4.

The FTA receivers that advertise "HDTV" support do NOT necessarily support MPEG-4 since most FTA HDTV feeds are in MPEG-2 using the original DVB standard.

Although I don't know of any MPEG-4 FTA receivers they would have to be "DVB-S2 Compliant" to support MPEG-4.

I hope this helps your search.


----------

